# What H20 filter do you use?



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

So I'm headed over to Africa in a couple of weeks for work and wanted to pick up a new water filter -- just in case. I was hoping to get some suggestions and see what you guys have used. I probably would just be filtering water for myself, and perhaps one or two others -- potentially every day depending on what village we are in.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

First Need Deluxe. Pumps on both the up stroke AND down stroke. Also comes with a bag to attach and hang for a automatic filter/gravity feed. Great flowrates. Fully field repairable and cleanable. Breaks down SIMPLE. Indestructible. I've packed mine for six years and dropped it, ran over it, and it still works like new. Downside: Rather large and heavy...


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Ton_Def said:


> First Need Deluxe. Pumps on both the up stroke AND down stroke. Also comes with a bag to attach and hang for a automatic filter/gravity feed. Great flowrates. Fully field repairable and cleanable. Breaks down SIMPLE. Indestructible. I've packed mine for six years and dropped it, ran over it, and it still works like new. Downside: Rather large and heavy...


Thanks, I actually have been searching all around. I think I am going to go with that. It is one of 2 real purifiers (that don't use electricity) that get rid of bacteria and viruses. Thanks for the info!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pur Hiker


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I too use the First Need Deluxe. I was 1st introduced to this product when the Army issued it to me for my deployments. I have used them in Iraq, Afghanistan, Elk hunt, and even in different water just to see if there was water it couldn't filter. Thus far there is non that I can find...haven't tried dirty water in the toilet but I will take the dogs word that its clean.  I live and die by mine and wouldn't give it up for anything. I also carry the small tablets just in case there is some water that may be questionable. I think you will be very satisfied with this product. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

KennyC said:


> I too use the First Need Deluxe. I was 1st introduced to this product when the Army issued it to me for my deployments. I have used them in Iraq, Afghanistan, Elk hunt, and even in different water just to see if there was water it couldn't filter. Thus far there is non that I can find...haven't tried dirty water in the toilet but I will take the dogs word that its clean.  I live and die by mine and wouldn't give it up for anything. I also carry the small tablets just in case there is some water that may be questionable. I think you will be very satisfied with this product. Good luck and be safe!


Thanks Kenny! I ordered a first need...should be here a few days before I leave. Better safe than sorry. The First need is the only pump I could find that meets EPA standards and gets rid of bacteria and viruses. Looks like a sweet product.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

KennyC said:


> I also carry the small tablets just in case there is some water that may be questionable.


Always, always, *always* have some chemical tablets just in case!


----------

